# Diamond Resort Points: does it matter?



## mwitty1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Do any of you own points in the Hawaii Collection? I own 21,000 points and I am thinking about buying more from someone who has their home resort in NC.  Does it matter where your points come from?  Do they have the same value?  I know the maintainance fees are a lot less than the Hawaii points. Do any of you have points from different States?


----------



## fnewman (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't own the Hawaii collection but do own the US collection plus some other points in The Club.  As far as I know, you cannot just buy additional property and have it transferred into your trust as points.  First, I think it would have to be in a resort in your trust and second,unless you have previously negotiated the right to do so, you could not transfer more into your trust without paying an additional fee.  All that said, the ability to do various things is a "moving target" so the only way to really know is to go to a presentation and see what you can negotiate (before you buy any resale properties).


----------

